# Maybe an early Spring..convicts!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like that the Sheepshead and Mangrove Snapper are here...The boys were in school, so I went out on a solo mission...a few dozen shrimp and some freelining fun...

Sheepshead tips...
Bridges, docks, rocks, jetties
Owner or gamakatsu J hooks #6-1/0 
Bait: live shrimp, fiddler crabs, oysters, barnacles, sand fleas, ghost shrimp etc..
15-20 # fluorocarbon 
BB weights for slow moving water
Freelining is great
Egg slip weights for vertical fishing or drifting
Chum for sheepshead by scraping barnacles off pilings and concrete walls..
Lift your rod tip occasionally as sheepshead will hold onto a bait without you feeling it...I hook so many this way..
Watch out for thier teeth and spines...both are treacherous 

Anyway good luck and herd those sheep!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! Now I'm sitting here thinking how good those gray snapper would taste all fried up and put in a sammich !


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

I love fishing with my boys, but it's a lot of fun to get out there solo on occasion. Looks like a productive trip.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Good trip ! Now I'm sitting here thinking how good those gray snapper would taste all fried up and put in a sammich !


Grouperking I fried them right off the boat...all fish were still kicking when I cleaned them...they were more than excellent...the boys approved...lol!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Wahoo said:


> I love fishing with my boys, but it's a lot of fun to get out there solo on occasion. Looks like a productive trip.


Wahoo sometimes Dad can just untangle his own windknots...lol....love fishing with kids


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Those look fantastic. Hope to be down before long.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get it done and upset them boys at the same time!!! hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Winter????? Yea we had 1 week of winter total this season hahahaha

Spring time conditions has these fish doin all kinds of things. Its been interesting chasing them this "winter"

Got to love some freshly killed free range sheeps. Always good to eat organic LOL


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Someone told me that scraping barnacles from pilings is not allowed. I personally think they didn't know what they were talking about, but can anyone confirm? Not trying to get anyone in trouble, just legitimately curious.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

iJabo said:


> Someone told me that scraping barnacles from pilings is not allowed. I personally think they didn't know what they were talking about, but can anyone confirm? Not trying to get anyone in trouble, just legitimately curious.


I wouldnt do it to privately owned property but bridges jetties things if that nature I dont see a problem.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice mess of fish and thanks for the tips! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

iJabo said:


> Someone told me that scraping barnacles from pilings is not allowed. I personally think they didn't know what they were talking about, but can anyone confirm? Not trying to get anyone in trouble, just legitimately curious.


I've never heard that...but there seems to be a new rule every day...lol...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Need more pics of that paint job!! Looks good


----------

